# Matching Outfit



## 2lilboots (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay I am having a lot of fun sewing up these tiny little cloth diapers.  So this morning I decided to make a matching jumper to go with the diaper.  Oh I can see the possibilities now!!!!!!!!


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## christinak (Mar 19, 2013)

You are one talented lady   Those are beautiful!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh super cute!


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 19, 2013)

I call this one Life is a Bowl of Cherries!  I love my kam snap pliers and snaps.  Makes it so easy to put snaps on childrens clothing now.  I just don't like snaps on the cloth diapers, so I stick with the velcro on them.


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2013)

I love both of them.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 19, 2013)

super cute!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 19, 2013)

Precious! Do you sell these?


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 20, 2013)

I will be once I get my content and care labels.  All childrens garments must be labeled with such.  Years ago I had a sewing business, but I gave it up as the work was going off shore instead of to local businesses.  I got rid of all my machines, but I always kept a home sewing machine for quick repairs.  In the past 2 weeks I have been sewing up a storm.  I miss my industrial machines.  They would certainly make quick work of these diapers and dresses.  I had boys so I never really got the chance to sew anything this adorable.  Not to mention the cloth diapers back then were square, you folded them into a triangle, pinned them, and you covered them up with plastic pants.  These new cloth diapers are awesome!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow...they are gorgeous.  You certainly are talented.  Now you can open a sewing/soap store!!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 25, 2013)

My friend is going to have a baby girl this week. Will you please let me know when you start selling these lil' gems?


----------

